# Original composition Andante for String Quartet



## micheliszt

I made this piece for string quartet, is an exercise. 
What do you think about it? 
Leave your comment below. I hope you like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fejercicio-cuarteto-quartet


----------

